# while cm arrives looking for two apps



## p0nk0 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there guys,while I'm waiting for the CM team to rock my touchpad I have been looking for two webOS apps that to me are crucial and was wondering if anyone has stumbled upon them. I know that the first is a video player that works with a lot more formats than the native Touchpad supports. I've recently tried the trial for Kalemsoft media player which is extremely good but I don't want to dish out 6 dollars for an app for 60 or so days before putting android on it. I've also tried the touchplayer from the homebrew market but like the program says it uses the CPU not the hardware so it still requires some heavy tuning. So here we go I'm looking for:

1. Media player ( mkv required, everything else just a +)
2. Network browser ( have a network drive with mkv's that I want to access so I can stream and not have to move to the touchpad )

I know 6 dollars isn't much and for good software I just might buy it if I intended to stay with webOS but the thrush is once cm gets here webOS is biting the dust.

thanks


----------



## xRaphx (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey mate,

Check your PMs.

~Raph


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

hey xRaphx, i'd like the second one?

thanks


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

Would Gemini File Manger work for you...it is another $3 app though.
http://www.precentral.net/app-review-gemini-file-manager-for-touchpad


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

So what were the apps in your PM? I just started a thread like this the other day called "NAS and Touchpad". I had a similar question.


----------



## thejij (Aug 24, 2011)

totally agree on the video player, it takes forever to convert a video to watch on the touchpad, i wish there was an app we could use to watch any type of movie without having to wait 2 to 4 hours to convert it.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Kalemsoft Media Player, and Kalemsoft Media Streamer. Kalemsoft media player does both local and remote play, remote play needing to be installed PC side to setup the streaming service for the media player to see the files.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> Kalemsoft Media Player, and Kalemsoft Media Streamer. Kalemsoft media player does both local and remote play, remote play needing to be installed PC side to setup the streaming service for the media player to see the files.


yea i saw that, which is alright, but is there anything that u dont need to intsall on your computer?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Network file browser that's free: http://www.precentral.net/tbtransfer


----------



## Klunk (Aug 24, 2011)

p0nk0 said:


> Hi there guys,while I'm waiting for the CM team to rock my touchpad I have been looking for two webOS apps that to me are crucial and was wondering if anyone has stumbled upon them. I know that the first is a video player that works with a lot more formats than the native Touchpad supports. I've recently tried the trial for Kalemsoft media player which is extremely good but I don't want to dish out 6 dollars for an app for 60 or so days before putting android on it. I've also tried the touchplayer from the homebrew market but like the program says it uses the CPU not the hardware so it still requires some heavy tuning. So here we go I'm looking for:
> 
> 1. Media player ( mkv required, everything else just a +)
> 2. Network browser ( have a network drive with mkv's that I want to access so I can stream and not have to move to the touchpad )
> ...


Hmm, you just spent $100 on a Touchpad and you are too poor to spend $6 on an app. It works out at 10 cents a day if you replay WebOS with Android in 60 days and who says Android is going to be fully working in 60 days time?


----------



## p0nk0 (Aug 24, 2011)

like I said I might end up buying it anyway while I wait for CM, not too poor just don't like to throw money away unnecessarily. Also maybe won't come out in 60 days but in less than 3 weeks they have touch, lan, sound drivers on it so at the current speed I'm in a positive mood about the developers work bringing fruit.

@the devs

great work to all of you who have in small or big way contributed to this port. Being a android user since good ol G1 days and CM is always the best port for me no matter the device.

@everyone else

I did check on kalemsoft player like I said on my first post just looking too see if there are any free video apps other than touchplayer.
As for the network file player it would probably work but I'm trying to access a Wd tv live plus share and I would like to be able to access it without having to turn on a PC. Thanks for the suggestions anyway, guess will wait for CM and if anyone else comes up with a suggestion meanwhile by all means let me know.


----------

